# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Laetiporus sulphureus

## Azuer

Bueno, con la llegada del otoño comienza la nueva temporada de setas y nos deleita con la aparición de algunas setas tan espectaculares como ésta, _Laetiporus sulphureus_ o "pollo de los bosques", con su llamativo color amarillo azufre chillón que la hace inconfundible. La textura de los ejemplares jóvenes recuerda a la pechuga de pollo y es bastante consumida en América, aunque aquí en España no tiene tanta tradición culinaria. Yo la he probado y, la verdad, es bastante mediocre.













Saludos

----------

HUESITO (08-oct-2014),Los terrines (07-oct-2014),sergi1907 (08-oct-2014),willi (11-oct-2014)

----------

